# Hopeful a soon to be squatter



## supersaiyanjesus (Dec 21, 2010)

My real names terence and I'm 21 male. I moved out with some of my friends straight out of highschool while dealing with some fines and community service for "threatening" one of my teachers. After my year lease ended I moved back in with my parents and for about a year now I've been booksmarting myself on survival techniques. I'm hoping to move out into my new home of the world this spring and am practicing my skills and camping until then. I probably have illusions of grandeur of the life style but it seems like what I was made for. My mom always tells me I'm her hippy child and so maybe I should live it out to the fullest. I doubt I'll be completely successful and that I'll have to come back to my parents a few times before I get proficient at this type of living.


----------



## spoon (Dec 21, 2010)

You should hook up with some "family" and go to Ocalal. Or the other way around. either way works.


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 21, 2010)

if you can eat garbage you will be proficient at this type of living


----------



## spoon (Dec 21, 2010)

bryanpaul said:


> if you can eat garbage you will be proficient at this type of living



Yeah, totaly forgot about that type of stuff. There are a few things that you might have to "get over". Eating out of trash cans and dumpsters is a big one. 
I don't really know what you mean by survival techniques but if you are talking about the traditional type, and out doors stuff, you might be surprised at how little you will actually use that type of stuff. Most of what you need to know you won't find out until you are sleeping under a bridge, snipe hunting and up to your shoulders in garbage looking for the "good" stuff.


----------



## supersaiyanjesus (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know how much getting over will be for me. I have eaten sausage that was unrefrigerated and out for a week and a half and it didn't upset me at all. I was hoping mostly to do wood squats and go on about in the city when I get too lonely.


----------



## menu (Dec 21, 2010)

huge thing to get over is asking people for money. alcohol will help in this department. ha.


----------



## menu (Dec 21, 2010)

supersaiyanjesus said:


> I don't know how much getting over will be for me. I have eaten sausage that was unrefrigerated and out for a week and a half and it didn't upset me at all. I was hoping mostly to do wood squats and go on about in the city when I get too lonely.


 
he's talking more about the idea of dumpstering I think. not your stomach strength.


----------



## supersaiyanjesus (Dec 21, 2010)

menu said:


> he's talking more about the idea of dumpstering I think. not your stomach strength.


 
That might be kinda difficult for me. I can see being slightly disgusted with myself over that even though I'm sure I've eaten worse things.


----------



## spoon (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, eating out of the trash isn't really the same as eating old sausage. Some people find it to be more of a mental thing. 
Even in a good wood squat you will probably have to go into town more than you think. Maybe not so much if you don't drink or smoke (but if you don't you may soon find yourself in both habits), but depending on the area and your skills food and water may not be as available as you think. And if it is, it may not last.
What state are you in?


----------



## menu (Dec 21, 2010)

from what I see most people dont wanna eat garbage cause of what other people will think. its the same thing with spanging and what not.


----------



## supersaiyanjesus (Dec 21, 2010)

spoon said:


> Well, eating out of the trash isn't really the same as eating old sausage. Some people find it to be more of a mental thing.
> Even in a good wood squat you will probably have to go into town more than you think. Maybe not so much if you don't drink or smoke (but if you don't you may soon find yourself in both habits), but depending on the area and your skills food and water may not be as available as you think. And if it is, it may not last.
> What state are you in?


 
I live in northwest arkansas so there's a lot of woods and farmland here though most of it is privately owned and where I live the deer will currently not give a fuck if I'm within 50 or 40 yards but any closer and they start getting scared although on occasion I've been within 20 and they just kept eating while eyeing me.


----------



## piratehobo (Dec 21, 2010)

I have found alot of useful info. on this site pertaining to dumpstering and travel in general, not to mention people to travel with and learn from. Also, digging thru the trash in a high traffic area can often get you cash or food kickdowns. good lukk!!


----------



## menu (Dec 21, 2010)

good point


----------



## supersaiyanjesus (Jan 2, 2011)

*Untrustworthy and shady people.*

I know this one guy that goes by the name of supersaiyanjesus. He's 6' about 170lbs and has kinda long straight brown hair. This asshole will jack all your drugs and burn your fuckin squat down like some maniac pyro. I had to jump out of a 2nd story window to escape the flames from the squat we were staying at. He also does some crazy stuff on pcp. We were in dallas and this dude just walks out into the interstate when we were gonna hitch hike forcing a truck to stop and then he takes a metal bar he's usin as a walking stick and stabs it through the driver side window into the dudes face and fuckin car jacked him. I was out after that.


----------



## MrD (Jan 2, 2011)

*Untrustworthy and shady people.*



supersaiyanjesus said:


> I know this one guy that goes by the name of supersaiyanjesus. He's 6' about 170lbs and has kinda long straight brown hair. This asshole will jack all your drugs and burn your fuckin squat down like some maniac pyro. I had to jump out of a 2nd story window to escape the flames from the squat we were staying at. He also does some crazy stuff on pcp. We were in dallas and this dude just walks out into the interstate when we were gonna hitch hike forcing a truck to stop and then he takes a metal bar he's usin as a walking stick and stabs it through the driver side window into the dudes face and fuckin car jacked him. I was out after that.



What the fuck am I reading?


----------



## cheeses (Jan 4, 2011)

*Untrustworthy and shady people.*

no shit.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jan 4, 2011)

*Untrustworthy and shady people.*



supersaiyanjesus said:


> I know this one guy that goes by the name of supersaiyanjesus. He's 6' about 170lbs and has kinda long straight brown hair. This asshole will jack all your drugs and burn your fuckin squat down like some maniac pyro. I had to jump out of a 2nd story window to escape the flames from the squat we were staying at. He also does some crazy stuff on pcp. We were in dallas and this dude just walks out into the interstate when we were gonna hitch hike forcing a truck to stop and then he takes a metal bar he's usin as a walking stick and stabs it through the driver side window into the dudes face and fuckin car jacked him. I was out after that.



this is obvious bullshit.


----------



## finn (Jan 4, 2011)

*Untrustworthy and shady people.*



MrD said:


> What the fuck am I reading?


 
I moved that little split personality rant to his introduction, not often someone wants to soil his own reputation without having even done anything.


----------

